# I'm soooooo proud of my son!



## Sara_H (5 Jun 2012)

My son is 9 years old. He LOVES cycling.

The reasons he loves cycling I think are:

He's always had a bike, he come from a cycle enthusiast family, me and the OH (his step dad) are utility cyclists, his Dad is also enthusiatic and has both road and mountain bikes.

For his last birthday we bought him a Dawes Tracker, which was alot lighter and better than his previous BSO. He joined a cycle speedway club, so surrounded again by lots of cycling enthusiasts.

In december my car got written off in an accident, I decided not to replace it, so now son is also a utility cyclist - he loves it!!

He's recently taken an interest in road bikes, he's desperate to get one - sadly his birthday isn't til December! He'll have to be a good boy!

Why am I so proud? Well, we live in Sheffield which has more than its fair share of hills, where as I'd willingly ride 5 extra miles to avoid a steep hill he literally begs me to take him up a steep hill! He glides up them and waits for me at the top!

So strong, I'm sure I've bred the next Bradley Wiggins!


----------



## Globalti (5 Jun 2012)

Wow! My son aged 13 loves cycling but doesn't seem to want to do anything more than race up and down the street.

Get yours into club cycling as soon as you can, he might be the next champion.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2012)

brilliant stuff...


----------



## Nihal (5 Jun 2012)

Biking bug's on a rampage.Biking always good,seeing that i realised recently.And i wish him luck


----------



## Sara_H (6 Jun 2012)

Globalti said:


> Wow! My son aged 13 loves cycling but doesn't seem to want to do anything more than race up and down the street.
> 
> Get yours into club cycling as soon as you can, he might be the next champion.


I've started looking into the club situation, the way he climbs hills is amazing. I don't want to be a pushy Mum, but I do want to encourage his natural talent!


----------



## cloggsy (22 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> My son is 9 years old. He LOVES cycling.
> 
> The reasons he loves cycling I think are:
> 
> ...


 
This is awesome and a real rarity in boys his age; most aren't content unless they've got a PS3 remote in their hands...

Encourage him all the way, we may indeed have the next Bradley Wiggins on our hands (not LA, who is an alleged drug-cheat?!)


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jun 2012)

What you need to do Sara is buy a house at the top of conduit road and send him to school on eccleshall. That should keep him quiet.

Seriously though, good stuff.


----------



## Sara_H (22 Jun 2012)

cloggsy said:


> This is awesome and a real rarity in boys his age; most aren't content unless they've got a PS3 remote in their hands...
> 
> Encourage him all the way, we may indeed have the next Bradley Wiggins on our hands (not LA, who is an alleged drug-cheat?!)


You're right! The latest contoversy has arisen since my OP, I shal go back and edit!

I also forgot to say that I carried on riding til I was about 33 weeks pregnant when I was expecting him, so he really did get an early introduction to cycling!


----------



## Sara_H (22 Jun 2012)

dan_bo said:


> What you need to do Sara is buy a house at the top of conduit road and send him to school on eccleshall. That should keep him quiet.
> 
> Seriously though, good stuff.


 Well we live at one of the highest points in Sheffield and regularly ride down to the city centre and on towards Meadowhall, coming home he just waits for me at the top of the hills!


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jun 2012)

Top stuff,me and my two eldest have just started cycle speedway at our local track,really fun but scary for us older ones !


----------



## Sara_H (22 Jun 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Top stuff,me and my two eldest have just started cycle speedway at our local track,really fun but scary for us older ones !


 My son's been to Astley for competitions a couple of times, in fact he left his coat there last time - keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Nihal (22 Jun 2012)

cloggsy said:


> This is awesome and a real rarity in boys his age; most aren't content unless they've got a PS3 remote in their hands...


Says who,i'd rather prefer a brand new Road bike and some good cycling gear compared to stupid PS3's.All you can do is press a few buttons,play some stupid FPS games whatever on it and you can't even freewheel with it


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jun 2012)

Sara_H said:


> My son's been to Astley for competitions a couple of times, in fact he left his coat there last time - keep an eye out for it!


  Kids eh ? My two have entered their first the other week at Bury and i rode my first at Astley last Sunday,all good fun but some of the more experienced riders take it a bit too serious !


----------

